# Classical composers that worship Satie ''La gnossienne'' or something akin to it



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I always being fascinated by this work, celestial, etherical, atmospheric to the max, are there people that done similar piano works, is la gnossienne unique, or there are copy cats or devotee who try to pull la gnossienne part 2, you seen what i mean?

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You can try _Canto Ostinato_ by Simeon Ten Holt.
Much longer work but very profound.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

You may have heard of this guy


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Howard Skempton's piano cycle _Images_ was modelled after Satie's Gymnopedies and Gnossiennes, but only in concept - I think the composer referred to "the same object being viewed in different light", or something like that. I rather like those pieces but I don't think they're Skempton's best.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What do you make of this? I like it very much.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I clicked thinking it's a satirical thread... hmm


----------

